# Geometry Wars Clone Problem



## XeroX4ThEW1N (4. Okt 2011)

Hallo,
ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Geometry Wars Clone in Java , für alle die die das Spiel nicht kennen ist hier ein Link zu einem Video wo man ganz gut sehen kann worum es dort geht.   Classic Game Room HD - GEOMETRY WARS: RETRO EVOLVED Xbox 360 review - YouTube
Das Original Spiel erschien zuerst auf der XBox 360 , mitlerweile gibt es aber auch eine PC Version.

Dann will ich mal versuchen mein Problem so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben.

Im Moment stehe ich einwenig aufm Schlauch was die Umsetzung des Hintergrunds betrifft. Im Hintergrund sieht man ein feines Gitternetz, dieses Gitternetz verformt sich Wellenartig bei besttimmten Ereignissen (Bewegung, Schuss usw)  wenn eine Bombe benutzt wird ist dieser "Wellen " Effekt ganz extrem....   Nun habe ich noch keine Idee wie ich das in Java Umsetzten kann. Vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen guten Ansatzt?

MfG   XeroX4ThEW1N


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Okt 2011)

Auf der Box ist das bestimmt mit Hilfe eines Shaders gelöst. In wie weit du das direkt in Java performant nachbauen kannst ist unklar. Von der Idee würde ich vermuten das die Entwickler einfach den Welleneffekt auf den Hintergrund als zweite Ebene projeziert und dann beide Bilder miteinander verbunden haben.

Das der Hintergrund selbst angefasst wurde kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## dayaftereh (4. Okt 2011)

Du könntest natürlich auch eine Engine nehmen und dann auf OpenGL aufsetzen. Da kannst du dir auch einen Shader schrieben, der dir die Welle macht.


----------



## XeroX4ThEW1N (4. Okt 2011)

Ich wollte es eigentlich erstmal nur in Java versuchen und wenn es dann wirklich garnichtmehr geht mit opengl weiter machen


----------



## XeroX4ThEW1N (5. Okt 2011)

Für alle die vieleicht irgendwann das selbe Problem haben wie ich und einfach keine Lösung finden. Hier auf dieser Seite Water simulation using Java applet gibt es ein Applet und auch kostenlosen Beispielcode. Den Code konnte ich nach ein paar Veränderungen prima für diesen Wellen Effekt nutzen, ganz ohne Shaders und opengl.


----------

